# 2012 Houston Boat Show - Sneak Peek



## skeeter77346 (Jan 13, 2006)

Sneak Peek at the 2012 Houston Boat Show .... starts Jan 6. Houston Boat Show info: http://houstonboatshows.com/

I helped the Houston Yellowfin dealer (TX Sportfishing) with some early set up and took a few pics. 
My 2011 Yellowfin 21 Hybrid / 250 SHO rig will be in the booth and is centered in the pic. Only 7 of the YF21s have been made so far, so stop by and check it out.
I was there on Thursday and there were some very cool rigs getting set up by other dealers, including a Majek 25 Extreme with a T-top, a couple of Dargel HDX 25 Cats and the new Scout 177 Winyah. This was an early move-in and maybe 10% of the rigs were moved in.

More pics on the two 36ft YFs - http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=381552

Also note the Highway Patrol boat. Before anyone rants about it, I spoke with the crew. They are tasked to run random patrols on Falcon and Amistad and 3 boats will be dedicated to parts of the Rio Grande. They were very low key professionals and said that it was far worse on the border than what is reported in the news and that the Mexican gangs/cartel firepower is substantial. They have been shot at and returned fire south. I was able to board the boat and it is equipped with kevlar plate armour, some of which is removable around the console and gun positions, wireless and wired coms, impressive IR electronics, high G force seating, swing away throttles between the seats and numerous gun racks. While many will argue the wisdom and legitimacy of this effort, I hope our guys stay safe on their missions as the Feds essentially sit on their hands.

Have a safe and Happy New Year!


----------

